# New 6'er owner of the 9th off the line



## 630csi#9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the production # adds any value? I just purchaced the 9th 630csi made , its a 1977 but was built 10/1976.Its a california model with manual trans. and only 432 were made. I want to know if its worth doing a full restore or better to just drive and enjoy it.Its currently in way above average condition and would be a very easy restore.I will post pics when it gets here.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

It's definitely worth it if #1-#8 are totaled! 

I'm being somewhat facetious, but seriously, do you know if the earlier cars exist and in what condition they are in? There are probably some classic car registries out there...


----------

